# Very Straight Foward and Not Judging



## mikumiku (Jul 14, 2016)

This is what one of the guys told me in a chat recently

"So I am going to assume you just got out of a relationship, or you're a virgin or your a transsexual. No offense on any of that. I'm just very straight forward. No judging here".

I felt very hurt and found what he said rude, even while he said, he wasn't being offensive, I think he clearly was being this. You ever come across guys who come out and talk this way to you?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

mikumiku said:


> This is what one of the guys told me in a chat recently
> 
> "So I am going to assume you just got out of a relationship, or you're a virgin or your a transsexual. No offense on any of that. I'm just very straight forward. No judging here".
> 
> I felt very hurt and found what he said rude, even while he said, he wasn't being offensive, I think he clearly was being this. You ever come across guys who come out and talk this way to you?


He is a damn fool. But no judging, here.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

mikumiku said:


> This is what one of the guys told me in a chat recently
> 
> "So I am going to assume you just got out of a relationship, or you're a virgin or your a transsexual. No offense on any of that. I'm just very straight forward. No judging here".
> 
> I felt very hurt and found what he said rude, even while he said, he wasn't being offensive, I think he clearly was being this. You ever come across guys who come out and talk this way to you?


Gently why are you worried about some a*sshole on a chat says to you. How do you even know he is an adult. Remember dating is to weed out the a*sholes, not let them define you. You are the catch here, they are all worthless until proven otherwise.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> He is a damn fool. But no judging, here.


This is the perfect response as in "I think that you're a damn fool, but no judging here and I hope you don't take offence. Please note that I'm not saying that you are a fool, you understand, just a damn fool. I'm sure you know what I mean. So how are the kids anyway …"


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

No. It looks like you couldn't wait for your ban to be up. Four posts and three threads started by you. Seriously?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Blondilocks said:


> No. It looks like you couldn't wait for your ban to be up. Four posts and three threads started by you. Seriously?




Why the ban?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Elegirl was disrespected.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

@mikumiku is that you Nataly?


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

blueinbr said:


> Why the ban?



She was disrespectful to @EleGirl and now she created a sock puppet account.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

sokillme said:


> Gently why are you worried about some a*sshole on a chat says to you. How do you even know he is an adult. Remember dating is to weed out the a*sholes, not let them define you. You are the catch here, they are all worthless until proven otherwise.


Would you believe the OP is a catch if they are a 28 year old virgin who looks like a very masculine man that likes wearing dresses?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

To be clear, I don't think she looks like a 'very masculine man'. She has strong features which will serve her well as she ages. Her face won't be turning to mush.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Personal said:


> @mikumiku is that you Nataly?


I bet you a dollar it is.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep, and the guy she was chatting with is SMG.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Blondilocks said:


> To be clear, I don't think she looks like a 'very masculine man'. She has strong features which will serve her well as she ages. Her face won't be turning to mush.


Well we shall have to agree to disagree.

When I was 16 I briefly worked taking photos of diners watching the 'drag queen' show at the famed Kings Cross club called Les Girls (technically I was underage for that venue but that's another story).

Likewise from the age of 15 I was very familiar with the gay and transgender club scene (despite being completely hetero) on Sydney's Oxford Street because two of my older friends from school were/are gay (we're still friends) and would let me come with them (first time I got drunk was in the Exchange on Oxford st at 15).

When my wife and I started dating she tried to shock me by taking me to a 'tranny bar and show' with her self confessed '*** hag' friend. Instead I surprised her by not being at all perturbed and laughing at her for what she was trying to do.

At the same time while dating my future wife I hung out with lots of women who were lesbians, because my wife kept dragging me to Feminist Collective social events, talks, protests, rallies and fund raising stalls at festival events. In my experience none of the most 'butch' lesbians I knew, ever looked like a man who identifies as or dresses as a woman.

Anyway short story long, I know what a man in women's clothing looks like.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

P.S. My wife also thinks Nataly is a man.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Personal said:


> P.S. My wife also thinks Nataly is a man.


Nataly and SMG sound like one and the same. JMO.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

@Personal, Unless you ever stepped foot in Finocchio's, you know nuttin'. 

The most gorgeous women I have ever seen in my life and they were all male.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Blondilocks said:


> P.S. Unless you ever stepped foot in Finocchio's, you know nuttin'.


Finocchio's would be either on par or less than what I have seen and Oxford Street in Sydney Australia was/is very popular with a particular Los Angeles crowd.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Blondilocks said:


> The most gorgeous women I have ever seen in my life and they were all male.


Do a Google image search for "Finocchio's" and then do one for "Les Girls Kings Cross" and you'll find what was on offer was much the same.

I don't see how you would think they're gorgeous, since none of them ever did anything for me. But hey I'm particularly partial to women's faces and in that respect even the most attractive male 'show girls' fall short because of their faces.

That said I think it's cool you have enjoyed such a show/s?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

We were visiting SF in the 70's. Couldn't leave without taking in the place. Maybe, Finocchio's had better looking men?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Blondilocks said:


> We were visiting SF in the 70's. Couldn't leave without taking in the place. Maybe, Finocchio's had better looking men?


Does this place still exist? I'm shocked that word is uses today. It's a derogatory Italian word


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

mikumiku said:


> This is what one of the guys told me in a chat recently
> 
> "So I am going to assume you just got out of a relationship, or you're a virgin or your a transsexual. No offense on any of that. I'm just very straight forward. No judging here".
> 
> I felt very hurt and found what he said rude, even while he said, he wasn't being offensive, I think he clearly was being this. You ever come across guys who come out and talk this way to you?


Nataly, your ban is over on 7/20/2016. I told you what would happen if you created a sock puppet account.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Does this place still exist? I'm shocked that word is uses today. It's a derogatory Italian word


Finocchio's was established by an Italian immigrant called Joseph Finocchio.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Personal said:


> P.S. My wife also thinks Nataly is a man.


Now that it's been brought up.....When Nataly posted her dating profile pictures I instantly recognized her as being a male transgender. I never mentioned it because I was afraid of being banned or starting a controversy. And sure I could be wrong, but come on, look at those pictures.

Seeing her photos answered a lot of questions as to why she feels excluded, especially in a church environment. I think today's culture is much more excepting than in the past, but I get the impression from her post she is trying to force her way into social circles where she is not wanted. And I'm guessing the reason she isn't accepted is only partly because she's transgender, but more that she tries to pretend shes not. Plus she seems to lack normal social skills, it seems her personality is needy and intrusive. 

Combine being transgender, socially inept and incredibly needy, then trying to force yourself into a religious social circle is a challenging job.

She/he seems to be a troubled person, I truly wish her well and hope she finds her place in the world.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> Does this place still exist? I'm shocked that word is uses today. It's a derogatory Italian word


No, I think it closed up shop in the 90's.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Personal said:


> Finocchio's was established by an Italian immigrant called Joseph Finocchio.



Finocchio Family History. Finocchio Name Meaning: Italian: metonymic occupational name for a grower or seller of fennel, finocchio (from Late Latin fenuculum).


I’ve never heard of the word as a last name.

But is also used widely in Italy as a derogatory work for homosexual men, about equivalent to the English derogatory word starting with “fa”


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Cooper said:


> Seeing her photos answered a lot of questions as to why she feels excluded, especially in a church environment. .



Nataly has never talked about anything having to do with church.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Finocchio Family History. Finocchio Name Meaning: Italian: metonymic occupational name for a grower or seller of fennel, finocchio (from Late Latin fenuculum).
> 
> 
> I’ve never heard of the word as a last name.
> ...


My wife told me about the fennel meaning and also said one of her ancestors had a similar surname called Finocchiaro. As to the family name of Finocchio, it is not uncommon in the part of Sicily her family comes from and almost all of her relatives live.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> Nataly has never talked about anything having to do with church.



I think some people have confused her with or decided she is Crystalh.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

EleGirl said:


> Nataly has never talked about anything having to do with church.


No? Then I must be getting her confused. Hasn't she been on here using multiple user names? In the beginning weren't her post about people at church not including her in plans or not being willing to give her rides?

Shame on me if that's the case, I sure thought they were one in the same.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

kristin2349 said:


> I think some people have confused her with or decided she is Crystalh.


That's sure what I was thinking.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Cooper said:


> No? Then I must be getting her confused. Hasn't she been on here using multiple user names? In the beginning weren't her post about people at church not including her in plans or not being willing to give her rides?
> 
> Shame on me if that's the case, I sure thought they were one in the same.


She's not the church problem person, and I don't recall her mentioning religious stuff in any posts at all. I think some people might have suggested she was the same, yet I think that is extraordinarily unlikely. As far as I am aware she was Nataly80 something or other (it might have been 87) and then music diva post the site password reset event.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Cooper said:


> No? Then I must be getting her confused. Hasn't she been on here using multiple user names? In the beginning weren't her post about people at church not including her in plans or not being willing to give her rides?
> 
> Shame on me if that's the case, I sure thought they were one in the same.


Nataly has had more than one user accounts, partly because of the universal password reset. And this account for this thread was apparently created because she cannot wait 3 more days for her time-out ban to be lifted.

She is not the woman with all the threads and accounts about people at church not liking her. That’s someone else.


----------



## Miss Independent (Mar 24, 2014)

.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

That was my question too. She was already banned twice and then she created a sock puppet account. 

But will a perma ban prevent her from coming back???


----------

